# World's Largest INDOOR G-Scale Model Railroad!



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

If you've never been to EnterTRAINment Junction in West Chester, OH, it is the most impressive G-Scale layout I've ever seen. They were kind enough to allow me to shoot some spectacular video, including CAB RIDES, of several of their Main Lines, which cover three different eras: Steam, 1940's-50's, and Modern. You've got to see this to believe it! Here's the link:


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was riveted the entire time, thank you.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Russell-

Thanks for sharing. Was fun to see the behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

If you guys are mesmerized by the video, just think what will happen if you go there and see it for real!

The only thing I wished for different is that they run double-headers. But, I suppose that with running 90 locomotives simultaneously by computer it's quite power consuming. Perhaps they could use some dummy locos instead.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

It was prominently featured in the NGRC at Cincinnati a few years ago. Evening dinner there, full access to layout for a few hours, it was very impressive. Had a nice shop also

Jerry


----------

